# Help on 86 Hardbody with Z24 tbi Engine



## cal40299 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm just finishing up some head work on my engine and there is a part that I have a brain fart on. I can't figure out how the metal tubes at the front of the engine go. There are 3 bent tubes welded together. I think one is fuel and two are vacuum. I know it goes somewhere around the water pump, but I can't remember if it's above or below. I've tried both and turned the thing every which way I can think of, but I can't get it to line up with any of the bolts. I would think I'd remember where it went as I did this job about 8 or 10 years ago when I changed the timing chain and gears, but I guess I'm just getting old.

Any help would be appreciated (link to picture or description would be great).


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok...Let's start here...The timing cover: The timing cover top front has 2 longs bolts on your left and 2 long bolts on your right! The lower long bolt on the left is used to secure the vacuum pipe assy, which then flows over and around the water pump then under the distributor, catching that third long bolt just under the distributor boss! Got it?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

up date please...


----------



## cal40299 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks CMax. Went on easy with the assistance of your description. I got it all together now, have adjusted to valves cold and will do again hot once I get it running.

One more question.

The head blew and I had coolant in the oil. I cleaned it up as best I could from the inside of the oil pan and the valve cover and the machine shop cleaned the head when they checked it out. Am I good to put oil in it and go or should I buy some cheap oil and maybe run an engine flush through it, drain it and then put some good oil in it? I was also thinking if I did that I would leave the old oil filter on while I flushed it and put the new one on after it. I did take the old filter off and drain it. Good idea or not necessary?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

cal40299 said:


> Thanks CMax. Went on easy with the assistance of your description. I got it all together now, have adjusted to valves cold and will do again hot once I get it running.
> 
> One more question.
> 
> The head blew and I had coolant in the oil. I cleaned it up as best I could from the inside of the oil pan and the valve cover and the machine shop cleaned the head when they checked it out. Am I good to put oil in it and go or should I buy some cheap oil and maybe run an engine flush through it, drain it and then put some good oil in it? I was also thinking if I did that I would leave the old oil filter on while I flushed it and put the new one on after it. I did take the old filter off and drain it. Good idea or not necessary?


 I would flush it with cheap oil and and install a inexpensive filter while flushing it. Advice on those valves...I found that .007" on the intake and exhaust eliminate that sewing machine ticking. The manufacture recommendations is to large and noisy! I run my truck for over 200,000 miles without ever having to adjust the valves again! I experimented with how small of a dimension I could adjust my Z24i's valves to back in 1989. .007 was perfect!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

007 is perfect ..the new bond movie..


----------



## nobull66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Someone told me that .007 was to much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always adjusted them to .012" with the engine hot and never had any noise issues. Overtighten them and you could end up with burnt valves. Sometimes it's better to hear them than to not hear them!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i was not comment on the valve clearance .. I (drunk) was really talking about the movie...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*TEE HEE!!!*



zanegrey said:


> i was not comment on the valve clearance .. I (drunk) was really talking about the movie...


 LMAO...you're too old to be drunk trolling!!!
JK


----------

